
The art of reading, remembering and retaining more books - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/keep-learning-keep-growing/the-art-of-reading-remembering-and-retaining-more-books-c5bd957adad1#.hd4w3fg8d
======
simonebrunozzi
TL;DR:

At Buffer (the company), they read a lot. How?

Reading faster? Take a test ([http://bit.ly/1OkHEiJ](http://bit.ly/1OkHEiJ)).
Blog author scored 337/minute. (I, Simone, scored 354).

Average US adult reads 300/minute. Is reading faster a solution? Mah.

Reading fast plus reading a lot is the right combination.

Adults read on average 17 books/year. FIVE ways to read more:

1\. Read faster (train yourself)

2\. Spritz: you can only read one word at a time, but fast. Also, Blinkist
takes popular works of non-fiction and breaks the chapters down into bite-
sized parts (like Cliff Notes).

3\. Read more by making the time

4\. Buy an e-reader

5\. Read more by not reading at all (How to Talk About Books You Haven’t Read)

You can remember what you've read with: impression, Association, repetition.

There are four types of reading: Elementary, Inspectional, Analytical,
Syntopical.

Suggestion: take good notes when you read.

~~~
DrScump

      Adults read on average 17 books/year
    

Source for that? I would think the average American adult reading 1.5 books of
any meaningful length a month is optimistic.

~~~
ahazred8ta
"The typical college graduate or someone with an advanced degree read an
average [mean] of 17 books in the previous year, compared with nine for high
school grads and three for those who did not graduate from high school. The
average woman read 14 books in the past 12 months, compared with the nine
books read by the average man, a statistically significant difference. The
MEDIAN number of books read by women was five, compared with a median of three
for men."

[http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/10/19/slightly-
few...](http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/10/19/slightly-fewer-
americans-are-reading-print-books-new-survey-finds/)

